# What Am I?



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

No Flash








Flash
























Its about 6" and im getting it this week, its oh hold so i thought id get a I.D. first


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

Guess: Spilo


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

whatever it is, it's got great color on it. nice pick up.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking fish


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

gold spilo, yello rohm? better pics please. (if you can get them)


----------



## srt4val (Dec 8, 2004)

gold spilo


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> gold spilo, yello rohm? better pics please. (if you can get them)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be able to get them in a week or so when i pick it up, cuz i unlike my lfs actually clean the glass


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

spilo for sure...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im thinking a maculatus but forsure isnt a yellow rhom


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

I thin S.maculatus too,
there isn't white line in the back of the tail.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Mac.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

S. maculatus

(often called S. spilopleura)


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

spilo...not mac


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

well i saw a gold spilo about that size at georges last weekend and that looks almost identical..

gold spilo


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi,

I have a funny feeling that you've got a Piraya or Maculatus.

Piraya is my best bet!!

Thanks

EddC


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

EddC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a funny feeling that you've got a Piraya or Maculatus.
> 
> ...


100% possitive that itz not a piraya


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Gold Spilo,

Mac is the smaller / thinner red throat variant.


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

FRANK...............................................................HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks

EddC


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Esoteric said:


> Gold Spilo,
> 
> Mac is the smaller / thinner red throat variant.
> [snapback]919358[/snapback]​


 that is not necessarily true. the spilo/mac "controversy" is tough, you can't deterimine species on those two factors alone.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

looks like a spilo but dont quote me on it


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

This is what Frank said about Spilo and Mac


hastatus said:


> The only debate has been with hobbyists. S. maculatus has a subterminal band that graduates to the tail edge into a black band, sometimes with a faint hyaline edge. S. spilopleura has a subterminal band throughout its entire life. Hollywood covered the other subtle differences. The photos are of adult and juvenile S. maculatus. The juvenile phase tail has not changed, but will in time.
> 
> The true S. spilopleura is rarely seen because pet shops and other dealers have not caught up with the changes. Or have trouble with the changes because of the tail. So you will see this fish still being sold as S. spilopleura even though its S. maculatus.
> 
> ...


I'm leaning toward spilo because of the head shape (thick, bulldog) and the body is more elongated than round comparing to Mac

Click here for pix of my Mac...just my 2cents


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

definetly not a piraya..its to serra-"ish" looking

at a decent price too for 39 dollars









by the way shawn check your email ive sent you an email concerning your filter


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

also i would like to add that this piranha chases after your finger :nod:


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Its not a Pygo, its a serra.... Not a Spilo... its a Mac. Macs are usually mistaken for Gold Spilos.
Mac = Maculatus


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Put me down for a Mac!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I can't help you with id-ing the fish. But I must say that whatever kind of piranha it is it looks great. So I would care less about what specie it is. Just buy that piranha. And as far as I can tell you, you won't regret it. Damn what a great colors on that beauty









Btw: may I ask you what price they are asking for that piranha? Just out of curiousity







Thnx.


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

$39.99


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

i say mac


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

This ID was completed by frank in his ID forum. Please look there to find the thread in which the topic name is the same.


----------

